# I'm i going insane? Depersonalization everyday constant struggle.



## Messiah (Aug 13, 2021)

Hi my names *Brock *i suffer from major DDD, MDD & PTSD when i was younger i've had major trauma. Almost everday i refuse to eat because of how bad it is, Iy gets worse everyday i eat but i really don't like to for some reason i just don't feel hungry. Snice my DDD is so bad i barely come out of my room nor talk to my family members.

At this point in life i'm sure its just the stress & all the moving i'm going thorugh, i just can't handle it anymore. the things i've done the past month are eat,shower,sleep basicly same process over & over. Its become so bad i physically do not feel like getting up in the morning nor doing anything. I do hope i can get better & it goes away. Eating is also becoming a big problem i just don't want to my body tells me im fine.

Simply i just cannot tell if its real or not.

When i was younger i had tons of trauma from being taken away from my family to not being able to eat for a while.

I wish this suffering would end. I can't do any normal things any more i don't really know how to explain more in depth.
Not a very good talker my bad!
ps~ *Brock*


----------



## ryn_lane (Aug 17, 2018)

Hello, I’d like to reach out. My name is Ryn, you aren’t alone my friend. I understand deeply how you feel. I too feel like I’m living my days on repeat. It feels as though the world is fake, I don’t understand so much of it and why I feel the way I do. I suggest making a happier routine for yourself, finding something mundane to do and forcing yourself to do it.. whether it’s knitting, taking walks.. any sort of hobby that gives you a sense of purpose and helps you focus on something that is “safe.” I found myself isolating from my loved once a like my family, everything felt draining. But you have to keep at stuff or it will be a slippery slope and you will have a hard time getting back up once you go down.


----------



## Messiah (Aug 13, 2021)

Thank you for replying sorry. I've been very very busy moving still. Thanks for the suggestions right now i'm in a relationship i've been feeling better since she came along shes helped me out alot with comfort & all. But i still feel as thou i'm in a dream, Pretty sure its just my _PTSD_ thou I've been _eating much more_ now since my loved one came along & all that shes been helping me coupe with the situation alot.I've tired many things such as thearpy, medical weed & a couple more things but i do feel as thou i'm getting much better once again sorry for late response! & Thank you Thank you for getting back best wishes from me!

Thanks for your time!


----------

